# Kakuzu vs. Tobirama



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 5, 2014)

Location: VOTE
Distance: 25 Meters between them
Intel: Manga and Anime
Restrictions: None
Mindset: Kill Without Mercy

Im just posting, you folks decide and explain.

Happy Fighting.....


----------



## Veracity (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh my god lol.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 5, 2014)

Tobirama blitzes Kakuzu five times over with Hiraishingiri and calls it a day .


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2014)

Probably Kakuzu. U_U

He's far more experienced (since people appear to like this) than Tobirama, in addition to the fact that he outclassed him in term of the elemental jutsus as well. He has the iron skin jutsu or whatever it called that Tobirama wouldn't be able to do much about it. 

Kakuzu, even without his 5 elements and 5 hearts was able to survive against Hashirama, so with those jutsus, he should be fine against Tobirama who's far weaker than his bro. 

and in portrayal-wise, Tobirama is below kin/gin's level as well, whcih one of their abilities was the 5 elements stuff, if that means anything.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 5, 2014)

Kakuzu have fought hashu but survived, he also had nature affimities using the skills of ninjas whose heart was with him. and can Tobirama can damage him but he will heal.


----------



## Kai (Oct 5, 2014)

Kakuzu wouldn't hold a candle to the Kin/Gin brothers, you low ball them too much wherever Tobirama is concerned, Elia-kun.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2014)

Kai said:


> Kakuzu wouldn't hold a candle to the Kin/Gin brothers, you low ball them too much wherever Tobirama is concerned, Elia-kun.



I don't see why wouldn't he honestly. Darui did just fine against them. 
as for " wherever Tobirama is concerned," is basically because his story is tied to them, and since they were superior to him, they set up his level, and we know where he stand from the manga perspective. 

though maybe kishi made them suck so much because they are edo, even though he did not point out anything from that regard to us, like he did with Hanzo and the others.... @>@


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 5, 2014)

Tobirama wrecks him 

 - with the 25m starting distance, tobirama simply  proceeds to use his shunshin and superior reflexes to mark kakuzu rather early in this match up and once that happens, kakuzu is obviously done for 

 - no restrictions means that tobirama can use edos for GKF which laughs at kakuzus domu and all his elemental attacks


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Tobirama wrecks him
> 
> - with the 25m starting distance, tobirama simply  proceeds to use his shunshin and superior reflexes to mark kakuzu rather early in this match up and once that happens, kakuzu is obviously done for
> 
> - no restrictions means that tobirama can use edos for GKF which laughs at kakuzus domu and all his elemental attacks



- What about Kakuzu's iron skin?
+ Tobirama did not really show any great shunshin. 

- Not really, ET still require sacrifices, don't know why people always ignore that, but he can't use the
jutsu without living people to sacrifice.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - What about Kakuzu's iron skin?
> + Tobirama did not really show any great shunshin.
> 
> - Not really, ET still require sacrifices, don't know why people always ignore that, but he can't use the
> jutsu without living people to sacrifice.


He clearly commented on Iron Skin, re-read his comment. 


> no restrictions means that tobirama can use edos for GKF which laughs at kakuzus *domu* and all his elemental attacks



At this point the dome considers users with ET having pre-prepped Edos ready for summon. I personally disagree with it, but there's no point in debating it. 

By Madara Uchiha's own word Tobirama was the fastest ninja of their generation, for someone who rarely debates against the manga (canon, Kishimoto, dialogue is largely your argument base) you literally have no ground to debate Tobirama's speed. Stop right now.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> He clearly commented on Iron Skin, re-read his comment.
> 
> 
> At this point the dome considers users with ET having pre-prepped Edos ready for summon. I personally disagree with it, but there's no point in debating it.
> ...



- I see, I guess it's my problem with those Japanese names.  
- I honestly find it hilarious that Tobirama get away with the requirement, and Gai with dying when using the 8th Gate, but oh well.  

- Yes, he was the fastest with FTG, but that does not prove his shunshin.  
just like how Minato is the fastest, but his shunshin is not the greatest.

as for canon, well, it's canon that Tobirama's speed is equal to Hiruzen's shunshin when they arrived, no? And Hiruzen has only 3 in speed, so...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 6, 2014)

tobirama would rotlfstomp kakuzu so hard it wouldnt even be funny


----------



## Veracity (Oct 6, 2014)

Kakuzus Domu isn't actively on as it constantly wastes chakra. It's guaranteed that Tobirama prolly places an FTG seal Kakuzus forehead sometime during this battle, and from there on its just FTG slash whenever Domu isn't activated.


----------



## LeBoyka (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobirama wins mid-high difficulty.

FTG and ET ftw.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobirama can move kakuzu around to get hit by his own attacks, outpace him and his attacks miserably and kill any unprotected hearts moving on their lonesome with suiton lasers or other suiton i guess.

Tobirama is way better than kakuzu...were probably looking at a difference by a whole tier here.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

Kakuzu against my boy Tobirama? 


lel


Tobirama rapes.


----------



## Dominus (Oct 6, 2014)

I think with how much difficulty Tobirama will win depends on whether he can use Gojō Kibaku Fuda or not. He wins easily if he can use it. 

If he can't, then the question is whether Tobirama can beat Doton・Domu with his own techniques and/or by cleverly teleporting Kakuzu's masks so that they attack Kakuzu.

Even if none of those things work, it comes down to who has more chakra. Tobirama can deal with a Bijūdama and could react to attacks from the Jūbi's jinchūriki and SM Madara, he should have no trouble dealing with Kakuzu's attacks, both  and , which have been avoided by the likes of Team 10.

Overall I believe Tobirama is portrayed as a stronger shinobi considering their respective performances in the war.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Oct 6, 2014)

This can't be for real

Tobirama fodderizes Kakazu


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

give kakuzu full knowledge and tobi none


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Oh my god lol.



ROFL. after reading the thread op and then seeing this made  me rofl man. glad to know im not the only one who felt like this.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 6, 2014)

> - Yes, he was the fastest with FTG, but that does not prove his shunshin.
> just like how Minato is the fastest, but his shunshin is not the greatest.


No, Madara outright stated he was the fastest- period. Shunshin immediately factors in when you're considered the 'fastest' of arguably the strongest generation of ninja in the manga. 

You wouldn't be considered the fastest of any generation unless you had, at the very least, a top-tier shunshin. FTG likely just made it a definite that Tobirama was the fastest. 



> as for canon, well, it's canon that Tobirama's speed is equal to Hiruzen's shunshin when they arrived, no? And Hiruzen has only 3 in speed, so...


How was that canon? That was a severely weakened revived Tobirama remote controlled by Orochimaru. 

I don't consider the databook any indication of power scale whatsoever. Don't utilize that argument against me.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> No, Madara outright stated he was the fastest- period. Shunshin immediately factors in when you're considered the 'fastest' of arguably the strongest generation of ninja in the manga.
> 
> You wouldn't be considered the fastest of any generation unless you had, at the very least, a top-tier shunshin. FTG likely just made it a definite that Tobirama was the fastest.
> 
> ...



- Nonsense. 
Minato was the fastest, yet A had faster shunshin than him. 

- pfff, I'm talking about their arrival the war. Chapter 631 or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 6, 2014)

So I guess that in the SRA team Choji and Shikamaru are as fast as Kiba and Neji because they moved and arrived at the same time. Base Naruto, Sakura and Chiyo are as fast as Kakashi because they moved and arrived at the same time. Karin is as fast as Orochimaru and Suigetsu because they moved and arrived at the same time. Tenten is as fast as Neji and Lee because they moved and arrived at the same time. And all other similar examples.


----------



## Senjuclan (Oct 6, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> So I guess that in the SRA team Choji and Shikamaru are as fast as Kiba and Neji because they moved and arrived at the same time. Base Naruto, Sakura and Chiyo are as fast as Kakashi because they moved and arrived at the same time. Karin is as fast as Orochimaru and Suigetsu because they moved and arrived at the same time. Tenten is as fast as Neji and Lee because they moved and arrived at the same time. And all other similar examples.



You forgot that apparently Kirabi in base is as fast Kyuubi mode Naruto because they moved and arrived at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 6, 2014)

Kakuzu getting underestimated and mixed with shit while Minato/Itachi are getting their imaginary dicks sucked by most of the posters here 


I agree that Tobirama wins, but he does not stomp or blitz or fodderize or fart on his eyeballs. Kakuzu was a fucking beast.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 6, 2014)

Tobi would win more times then not. Tobi is basically gonna overwhelm Kakuzu eventually and a single touch is gonna allow Tobi to have a field day for the time it takes him to wipe out Kakuzu's hearts.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 6, 2014)

Ehh

Tobriama overwhelms with speed and destroys with suiton blasts + edo explosives


----------



## richard lewis (Oct 6, 2014)

Once tobirama marks him "which won't take long" it's over, kakauzu's head will be rolling lol


----------

